# Hate guys



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 23, 2006)

_So my best guy friend was talking about getting together and whatever. Then 2 days later he starts dating this girl that isnt even his type. He really did break my heart(this is the second time so now i dont even really want to look at him) I never had a real "relationship". So I dont know what he's trying to do. Anyone got advice??:sleepyhead: _


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 23, 2006)

He sounds like a jerk... guys can be really dumb sometimes... I wouldn't sweat it too much, but stay away from this guy (relationshipwise, and maybe even otherwise if he is disrespecting you with this behavior)... he sounds like trouble.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 23, 2006)

_He's usually not like that, thats why i cant understand whats going on_


----------



## YoursEvermore (Dec 23, 2006)

Maybe he's one of those guys that always has to "have" someone, you know? I hate to take the cynical route, but maybe he was trying to get with you while he was also trying to work on the other girl? I know a lot of guys do that, despite the fact that it's the girls that end up getting hurt -- not them.

Best advice -- forget him.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyone who does that isn't worth the time.

Oh, and another thing ...

Love your name!

&lt;--- is a fellow "Ashley Nicole". :rockwoot:


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 23, 2006)

I would just forget about him. He sounds like he isn't ready for a relationship and he is just "playing the field."


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 23, 2006)

He seems like a jerk and is trying to keep you on the side in case it doesnt work with someone else. jerk.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 23, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 23, 2006)

I have another angle - maybe he likes you but knows you aren't interested in him romantically. So he has asked someone else out.

He doesn't think it is a problem to date another woman because he thinks you have rejected him romantically.

I believe that men hang out with women because they are attracted to the woman. He will put in time until she says she wants him. He will pursue another woman once he realizes that all he will ever be is "friends".

In his opinion, he has male friends to hangs out with. When he's hanging out with a woman, what he really wants is to date her.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 23, 2006)

_thanks girls_


----------



## ivette (Dec 23, 2006)

:dito: emily


----------



## Saja (Dec 23, 2006)

I dont think this is always the case!

What do I think......I think you should ask him. One thing I have learned is that no matter how long and hard you think about it, and what conclusion you come to....theres prolly about 15 diffirent reasons....Im gonna stick with boys are stupid....hahahahah(cept for the mut boys ofcourse)


----------



## kkim (Dec 23, 2006)

it sucks... he sounds like a jerk.

but if you like him... maybe he's trying to make you jealous, or he really is stupid.

either way, he's definitely doing things wrong...


----------



## han (Dec 23, 2006)

:iagree:


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 24, 2006)

he does love to make people jealous. so thats probably it


----------



## han (Dec 24, 2006)

oh he likes to play head games and play with peoples emotions so instead of him being a jerk hes a imature jerk..lol


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 24, 2006)

lol yeah he is. its pissin me off but whatever.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 24, 2006)

I would hate to rush into conclusions about this guy cus frankly we dont know the state of your relationship prior to him asking you out. however, if he is in his teens it is safe to say that he is trying to play the field. And thoroughly confused. I would say you give him some distance. let him decide what he wants. did he tell you why he started dating this girl?


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 24, 2006)

No, he didnt. I didnt even know he new her. They just started dating and shes leaving for like a week and a half so they wont see each other. And her myspace and everything still says shes single. So I dont know what either of them want.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybe its time you talked to him? I cant tell you how many times jumping to conclusions has nearly cost me my relationship. I learnt that men are no where near mind readers. Obviously he doesnt know he has hurt you. Maybe they are just sex buddies? Maybe he is keeping his options open. Your situation can lead to many conclusions so why settle with one (that is probably false)? I say talk to him, hun. Dont do anything rash. I can tell you deeply care for him if not you wouldnt feel so upset. So maybe you should have some face time with him before its too late. who knows, her going away could be a blessing in disguise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well hes suppost to come over the day after Christmas so ill talk to him then. Thank you:heart:

And yes he means the world to me. He usually so sweet and knows what to say. Plus hes the only one in this town i can stand.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 24, 2006)

When you're trying to go from friends to more, it can be really scary. I went through this where I was the one who balked and backed away the first couple times because I realized that getting involved with him HAD to be serious. Maybe he's freaking out, although I'm sorry he's being a jerk about it all. I'm glad you're getting a chance to see him and talk to him after Christmas. Have a great holiday!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks hopfully we will get everything out. Happy Holidays to u tooo


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 26, 2006)

_Ok he came over earier today:smile: And hes still daiting that other girl but its not going so well. He told me that since I dont get to go anywhere that much he wouldnt want to be all uptight about where he is going and what he is doing. Thats true I know tons of girls that like him so I would be worring all day and night. So I guess he was thinking of me feelings but his needs at the same time._


----------



## han (Dec 26, 2006)

yes that was the polite way to say he isnt intrested in a commited relationship where he has to answer to someone and he wants to see who ever he please.. right now he is only thinking about himself and his needs which is fine at least he had balls to be honest..lol


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 26, 2006)

han, i though the same thing after he left lol.


----------



## han (Dec 26, 2006)

im glad.. at least now you know what's up being in limbo sucks..


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 26, 2006)

my advice is to just stay friends with him. he's your best guy friend, so he knows you real well and would be the last person to ever hurt you. but he's already doing that and you haven't even started anything!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 26, 2006)

_Thanks Pink. Thats probably whats gonna happen anyways._


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 28, 2006)

you're welcome! been there, done that and it's the worst mistake i ever made! haven't spoken to/seen my so-called best guy friend (also now my ex) for almost 8 years...by choice of course! it's just not worth it. i thought since that was the same guy whose shoulders i cried on and talked me through many, many nights of hurt and heartbreak...that he'd never hurt me. but he did. and the saddest thing back then was, i lost my best friend. but it doesn't matter. he screwed me over and to hell with him!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 28, 2006)

I go to him for everything, I would hate to loose him.


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

not trying to sound like a whore or know it all but in highschool i had a lot of boyfriends. I Notice that guys like the one you have. Know he can break your heart and wants to see you try Ya even the sweetest ones do it.he will remain to do this over and over again, the more you try the more he will do it. If i where you , i would put a distance in the relationship, play hearder to get.and if he trys to get close, as hard as it will be because it seems he right where you want him and he might be for reall this time. (He is not) act like he is nothing hot and you'll think about it, start looking at other guys when he is back into playing withyour heart. So he can see, he is not Mr hot stuff and his games are no longer being playes. It might be he is interested but unsure make him sure by playin his games back.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 28, 2006)

also the guy im with did the same thing to me, now we have been together 4 years, and are getting marriedguys are hard to read. sometmies youhave to act like a man and play there games to get what you want


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah I know they confuse me sooo much. But Congrats to you.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Dec 30, 2006)

honey leave him alone...some guys *only are sincere about something the minute they say it and that is the sad truth*

...chalk him up as a loss and find someone who is more* certain* about the two of you and makes you feel better about being with him than the whole "now i like you now i don't" type thing


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 2, 2007)

_Thank you. Right now we are not even talking. But ive been looking for other guys and all of them around are like way older so ill stay lonely for now lol_


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 3, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## mossaenda (Jan 3, 2007)

To me this boy isn't boyfriend material nor he is friend material. I think he's bad news and you should put an end to this " friendship". A person who likes to play with other people's feelings is beyond selfish and oppportunistic and nobody needs that kind of person in his or her life.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 3, 2007)

i realized i used the word jerk 2x, i must have been in a pissy mood. lol


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 3, 2007)

lol Emily he was being a jerk, but now hes single and comming back to me. Im not even dealing with that again!


----------



## Stacy1127 (Jan 3, 2007)

yo moma:reddance:


----------

